# The 17 day diet continued-ACTIVATE and now ACHIEVE (post 82)



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

18 days ago I decided to give my diet an overhaul and started the 17 day diet. I lost 12 lbs!!! I journaled my results in this thread: http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1308169/the-17-day-diet-a-journal

The diet is based on the premise that "you can do anything for 17 days". The focus is on clean eating- no refined sugars, no processed/packaged foods. In the first 17 days the focus is on lean proteins, lots of veggies, especially green/leafy ones, probiotics and limited fruits and fats. One variation that I made is that I am not really limiting good fats.

For this stage (activate) the focus remains on lean proteins, lots of veggies, especially green/leafy ones, probiotics and limited fruits but you add in whole grains, legumes and whole food complex carbs. The catch is you can only eat those foods every other day. It is basically calorie cycling to keep your metabolism up.

So the purposed of this thread is basically for accountability. I will continue to post throughout the day when possible. I am also going to start tracking my exercise as well.

If you are reading, thanks. Any support would greatly appreciated! And since it is a public message you are welcome to tell me what an idiot I am being too!









*Recap to date:*

Friday April 8: weight in to get starting point

Weds April 13: start diet

Friday April 15: down 6 pounds

Friday April 23: down 4 pounds

Friday April 29: down 2 pounds


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Yesterday was a really busy/on the go day. We left the house at 9:30 and didn't get home until 4:00. I am so glad I packed a cooler!! Then it was out to dinner to celebrate my b-day. All in all it was good day but it was also a cheat day too.







I am starting day 19 with adding the complex carbs so will on an odd/even schedule.

*Day Eighteen (4/30): *

Hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs and 1 egg white omelet

2 mugs green tea

Cottage cheese

1 cup strawberries

grilled chicken breast

mixed green salad

a whole head of kale chips

green tea

beet salad with mixed greens

crispy grilled salmon

savoy cabbage (drowned in butter!)

3.5 glasses of wine

exercise: nothing formal. However we walked for hours on our outing.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Ugh- I am hungover this AM and very dehydrated. Not smart but it was fun while it was going on! I had better up my water consumption today!

*Day Nineteen (5/1): day one activate*

2 whole eggs scrambled with feta cheese

green tea

Cottage cheese

1/2 cup oatmeal

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 up blueberries

Kale chips (my new addiction!)

oven baked turkey breast with a balsamic and spring onion reduction

sauteed mushrooms and artichoke hearts

steamed broccoli

exercise: 3 mile walk with a friend, did in just over 45 minutes

*RECAP:*

The day kind of got away from me today so I wasn't able to take full advantage of the added complex carbs or new protein choices. I also barely had any green tea either! Just as well since I really needed to hydrate.

The oatmeal tasted really good! There is something about slow cooked irish oats that really satisfies. My plan is to get up early enough to have for breakfast tomorrow, along with some gorgeous grapefruits I bought today or maybe some blueberries. I also bought a gorgeous steak too, looking forward to that tomorrow as well.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

how many calories does a day usually consist of? any other breakfast ideas than eggs? i am hoping to get my book soon!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *lookatreestar*
> 
> how many calories does a day usually consist of? any other breakfast ideas than eggs? i am hoping to get my book soon!


I have not been tracking calories so I have no idea! When I get chance I will enter a typical day into Sparks and see what it says. I think the calories would be pretty high considering you can eat as much proteins and veggies as you want but for the same reason another person could eat considerably less. KWIM?

For the first 17 days breakfast could be hard if you don't eat eggs. You can have 2 whole eggs and unlimited egg whites so that has been my staple. If you don't eat them here are few other breakfast ideas:


6 oz of yogurt with a cup of berries
yogurt or kefir smoothie
cottage cheese and fresh fruit
apple "french toast"-thinly slice and apple and pan fry until tender, top a beaten egg seasoned with cinn/nutmeg/stevia

On the second cycle the options are endless- oatmeal, oat bran cereal, cream of wheat, brown rice, quinoa. The eggs can get much more interesting too as you can add black beans, corn for a mexican omelette, etc.

Hope the book comes soon!!


----------



## syn_ack89 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syn_ack89*
> 
> Good luck!


thanks!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

OK I am an idiot!







Today is an even day so no oatmeal for breakfast or steak for dinner. That will have to wait until tomorrow!

*Day Twenty 5/2: day two of activate*

2 egg omelet w/ feta cheese

6 oz greek yogurt

1/4 cup blueberries

1/4 cup blackberries

1/4 cup strawberries

oven grilled sesame salmon

romaine heart salad with lemon juice/olive oil dressing

pink grapefruit

lemon pepper chicken

steam broccoli

kale chips dipped in ketchup and hot sauce

exercise: another 3 mile walk, this time it was three of us. I forgot to check my watch but I estimate we did it aprox 45 minutes again. Chatting makes the time fly. Oh and we walked three abreast while we did it!









*RECAP:*

I am feeling really good-lighter and more energized. My desire for sugar, sugar substitutes and starches is completely gone. I plain feel better!

My girlfriends are trying to talk me into running but the problem is I still just feel too big. I hate the feeling of my huge breasts bouncing and feel like my c-section Buddha belly is doing the same thing. The problem is when you have as much weight to lose as I do 12 pounds does not translate to looser clothes or less fat rolls.







Maybe when my weight no longer starts with 2!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW 12lbs in 17 days great job!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> WOW 12lbs in 17 days great job!


Thank you!! I appreciate the shout out.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

What a gorgeous morning here in Southern New England!









*Day Twenty one 5/3: (day 3 of activate)*

And even day-woohoo!!

Hot water with lemon

1/2 cup McCanns oatmeal w/ fresh nutmeg and cinnamon

1 soft boiled egg

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

leftover grilled chicken

mixed green salad w/ balsamic vinaigrette

grilled london broil

caramelized onions sauteed with artichoke hearts

szechuen green beans

exercise: 3mile walk with some girlfriends. We did it closer to an hour today, it was actually HOT!

*RECAP:*

The 1/2 cup of oatmeal was great after all those days eating egg, And had much more staying power,

And tonight's steak?? OMG did it taste GOOD after all that chicken and turkey. I felt like I ate a ton but in reality I (we) ate much less than we usually do. I cooked three smallish steaks which usually feeds the the three of us with plenty of leftovers for lunch the next day. When I went out to kitchen there were still 4 slices of the second steak left and we hadn't even cut into the third! I was really proud of myself for not nibbling on those last few slices ad even more for keep my mitts of our our sons oven baked streak fries!!

Of course I can't eat the steak tomorrow but I am thinking steak and eggs on Thursday followed by a thai inspired steak salad for lunch!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Thx for your great PM back to me HollyBearsMom! I am going to join in on your thread so if I hijack too much, just give me a virtual dirty look...









I read all HollyBearsMom's posts last night & woke up this AM deciding to cancel my WW Monthly Pass & do this. For various reasons, WW just hasn't been working for me & has been difficult for me to follow in my current lifestyle. This diet is very similar to how I lived before children after I had lost 80lbs back in 2001. I kept it off until I started having babies in 2007

I wanted to get started right away the best I could, but was not able to get out to the grocery store till this evening. I downloaded the book to my Nook which in hindsight, probably wasn't the best way to go with a diet book, but I am managing.

Accountability is huge...for everyone. So I am going to just chime in here with my food log because HollyBearsMom started a good thing  I don't want to steal her thunder...just follow her lead.

2 eggs

2 glasses of iced green tea (i already drink The Republic of Tea Double Matcha Green Tea so I had that in the house)

Couple pieces of organic turkey jerky

Non Fat Chobani Blueberry Yogurt (i am going to buy the plain going fwd & add my own fresh or frozen berries to it)

salad with fresh carrots, red onion, broccoli, grape tomatoes & cooked shrimp (i am out of salmon & chicken & had just bought a bag of shrimp on sale at WF)

2 tbsp homemade dressing (olive oil, vinegar, herbs, fresh lemon)

salad bowl from chipotle with chicken, peppers & onions, salsa, a little bit of shredded cheese & guac

large diet coke  (needed a boost so bad-DD2 hasn't slept in months & I might lose it any moment!!!)

now-here is where things got hard for me...DH got the salad too but also got the chips & salsa. i ended up having 10 chips or so.

but-later at Whole Foods, while i was feeling really hungry, DD1 got a cookie from the bakery & i picked one up with wax paper but then put it back. i haven't said no to something in awhile so that felt empowering. and then when i got home, DH was eating a few hershey kisses & i just walked away. i cursed under my breath, but i walked away. lol

i am starving right now because i am up way too late...i can't wait for my eggs tomorrow morning.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

ooops-forgot about some questions...

1) can i freely squeeze lemon in my water all day???

2) do you buy your ground turkey, chicken & chicken breasts from the regular grocery store? whole foods has them for $6.99 lb (white meat) & they are only a 2 on their animal welfare scale. am i paying a fortune for poultry without any benefits? is purdue any better or worse? (probably a bigger question for the forum)

3) is there that big of a difference in adding fresh/frozen fruit to plain yogurt vs buying the yogurt with fruit on the bottom? when i calculate the carbs/sugar, it seems pretty darn close????

Thoughts???


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

i like to see another poster, i like getting food ideas!! i am reading the book and gathering my food plans. i want to get my food set for a week because i know i will screw up if i don't have everything ready. i have also just been making better choices this week, stopping when full, drinking more water, just really starting to be more aware. the mindless/bored eating really gets to me. it seems like my mind has already been preparing for this diet and honestly the sugar cravings are already less and i too feel so empowered by saying no to that one cookie/chocolate whatever!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

WOOHOO!!!







Welcome ellairiesmom!!! So glad to have you here! Congrats on starting and don't beat yourself up for the slip ups. You passed on a cookie-how awesome is that?? Its all about the small changes, right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> ooops-forgot about some questions...
> 
> ...


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Good morning all. May the Fourth be with you!









How exciting to see other posters joining the band wagon! Lookatree, looking forward to seeing your posts too!

*Day Twenty two 5/4: (day 4 of activate)*

hot water with lemon

2 eggs over easy

pink grapefruit

green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1 cup strawberries

lemon grilled chicken breast
caramelized onions
mixed green salad with lemon vinaigrette

grilled atlantic salmon
steam broccoli
mixed green salad

exercise: 20 minute walk with a friend as well as 25 minutes on tread: 15 at 3.0 mph/6% incline, 5 minutes a 3.0 mph/3% incline and 5 minutes at 3mph/no incline

*RECAP:*
Another well done day food an exercise wise. YEAH! Though I made the mistake of perusing the TJ flyer. Chocolate almonds with turbino sugar and sea salt! YUM!! And Mango chili popsicles! Come on stage four!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah...so...the plain nf greek yogurt...wow...what a difference when you are used to fruit on the bottom nf greek...i took a serving of frozen organic berries & crushed them up real well & then mixed it all up in a bowl. It was still really, really rough to get down so I had to add a tiny little bit of splenda. (it wasn't even half a packet-once we use up our splenda, we'll switch to truvia). That helped. The funny thing is, the #'s are exactly the same...the calories/carbs for the frozen fruit was 60/13. The difference in calorie/carbs in the yogurt with the fruit already in it is 60/13 (for strawberry banana flavor-it might vary a gram or 2 per flavor). I do believe it is probably more satisfying to do the real or frozen fruit. And of course, it's more nutrient packed. But I TRULY felt a huge difference in taste. We'll see if I can get used to that one.

I am probably the only mama on mothering.com who doesn't own a food processor, kitchen aid mixer or grinder...lol. I am going to check with some local butchers as well as farms but for now, I guess I need to figure out if I can afford to do WF for as much of the meat as I want to...we had cut back on our meat/poultry a little because I was on the fence about letting the kids eat regular stuff from shoprite. And I am not making different meals so all of us will be eating the same thing. And my girls like their protein! Maybe it can be an every other thing-one day we do Purdue, the next day, something from WFs.

Day 2

2 eggs with egg whites added

big mug of green tea

6oz plain nf greek yogurt with 1 serving of frozen mixed berries

tiny sprinkle of splenda

2 decent size turkey burgers w/ 1 slice of fat free cheese split between the 2 patties

mixed green salad, grape tomatoes, baby carrots, 2 tbsp homemade olive oil/vinegar with spices & fresh lemon dressing

I made the girls mac & cheese for lunch & hadn't eaten yet & without even thinking, took a spoonful of the mac & cheese to see if it was too hot for them...habits are hard to break. But I didn't eat anymore of it & quickly got my lunch going so I wouldn't be tempted to pick at anything else.

more to follow...


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

HollyBearsMom,

I am trying to go back on my nook & read my stage more carefully but I thought I would ask you a couple more ?s-if you don't mind...it's tough on the nook because visually, food example lists are mixed in with the content-you don't get to see an actual "list" in one spot...hard to explain but a little annoying.

1) fat free cheeses & other non fat dairy are allowed? and that would be as a condiment in small amounts? what about feta, blue or goat crumbles during the 1st phase? seems like you added them to salads? reg fat versions?

2) do you think it's a huge mistake/no no to use heinz organic regular ketchup in moderation a couple days a week? if so-any other ketchup brand suggestions? i'm googling as well...see what options there are & read reviews. i really enjoy ketchup on turkey burgers & would feel like I was missing out if I didn't have a good tasting ketchup. i am not into the idea of making my own.

Thx there "inspiration girl"...


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

OK- answers below. Hope this helps!! How has the rest of the day gone?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> HollyBearsMom,
> 
> ...


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I think perdue is comparable to WF.....unfortunately. Also ALL artificial sweeteners should be avoided IMO b/c they are chemicals and most can cause cancer and other ill effects. Here is a little something on Splenda for you: http://jstevens.wordpress.com/2008/02/20/how-sucralose-aka-splenda-is-made-and-why-you-want-to-avoid-it/

So I a not quite where you are but you have inspired me to be less carb and jump back on the watch-what-I'm-eating wagon! I have lost 3lbs this week!!!!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

nak

ok-so...i didn't get a chance to sign back in last night...i checked the scale this am even though I knew I shouldn't have-but it was down 2 lbs which was a nice boost!

dinner from last night

another turkey burger since i had it made already & was STARVING-I had made a bunch of them earlier in the day-some were little sliders for the kids. they loved that.

this time i measured out 1 tbsp of the heinz organic ketchup & it is actually alot so i think i am fine with under the actual serving on my burgers going fwd

steamed broccoli & baby carrots

i was extremely hungry last night. i ended up needing to cheat. I had 2 rice cakes with a very small amt of peanut butter on them. definitely not part of the diet but so much better than what i would have done before starting this. i also drank 6oz of skim milk.

i didn't get any exercise in yesterday but it is beautiful here today so after our 2:30 showing (our house is on the market) i'll go out for a walk BY MYSELF!!!!

shrink session time:

the diet isn't too hard (until after 4pm or so for me) but it would be so much easier if i were sleeping. i am getting about 4-5 total hours & never more than 2 hours in a row. DD2 is up all night. it's been several months now of it...there was a 3 day break a few weeks ago after 2 molars came through. but between teething & ear infections/ear fluid issues, it's been brutal. and some nights we just aren't sure what is going on. she just "whine complains" all night while tossing & turning next to us. the sleep deprivation is making me feel crazy. and we started watching another little girl who is really giving me a run for my money-hitting, pushing my 15 mos old, pulling my 3.5 yo's hair...in general-I feel like I am losing it! lol

I keep envisioning how amazing I will feel if I could lose this 45 lbs or so...how back when i lost 80 lbs years ago, i felt so good for years after it literally made every problem seem so much smaller...and maybe DH & I could even try & use that gift certificate for a local hotel my mom got us a year ago that we still haven't used. there is a pool & the certificate includes one overnight & dinner & drinks at ruth chris inside the hotel. how great i would feel in nice clothes again & a bathing suit.

ok-back to screaming toddlers...


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

I know-I think WFs is really pulling one over on us with their chicken...I would like to find out more about it actually.

And yes-artificial sweeteners are the devil. I am not proud of needing them once in awhile or drinking diet coke a few times a week. But I guess I try & limit other poisons like pesticides & such so that at least I am not adding insult to injury. I got my diet soda down to very little. We no longer buy it at all. So it's kind of a "when we are out or at social things" type thing. And I hardly EVER use the Splenda.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> I think perdue is comparable to WF.....unfortunately. Also ALL artificial sweeteners should be avoided IMO b/c they are chemicals and most can cause cancer and other ill effects. Here is a little something on Splenda for you: http://jstevens.wordpress.com/2008/02/20/how-sucralose-aka-splenda-is-made-and-why-you-want-to-avoid-it/
> 
> So I a not quite where you are but you have inspired me to be less carb and jump back on the watch-what-I'm-eating wagon! I have lost 3lbs this week!!!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> I think perdue is comparable to WF.....unfortunately. Also ALL artificial sweeteners should be avoided IMO b/c they are chemicals and most can cause cancer and other ill effects. Here is a little something on Splenda for you: http://jstevens.wordpress.com/2008/02/20/how-sucralose-aka-splenda-is-made-and-why-you-want-to-avoid-it/
> 
> So I a not quite where you are but you have inspired me to be less carb and jump back on the watch-what-I'm-eating wagon! I have lost 3lbs this week!!!!


Congrats on the 3 pounds!! that is awesome!!









I have never used artificial sweeteners probably by not being a soda or a "sweet drink" person. Had no reason to try them. The low sugar carb ketchup had a funny aftertaste but I imagine if you are used to sucralose and the like it probably would taste fine. The author of the book is really focused on "clean" eating, avoiding HFCS, eating whole fruits and veggies which works for me because I pretty much ate that way anyway but it may not work for everyone. Its all baby steps so I don't sweat these things. It seems every time you turn around there is another thing to worry about. Being obese (as I am) could be just as bad for my health, KWIM?


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Good morning everyone! I am excited that today is an "odd" day so I can have my leftover steak. I am also going to make so "hummus" to have with lunch, woohoo!!

*Day 23 5/5: (day 5 of activate)*

Hot water with lemon

1/2 cup old fashioned oatmeal with cinnamon and nutmeg

1 egg over easy

2 huge mugs green tea!

mock hummus- 1/2 cup chick peas and 1 clove garlic pureed with 1 tsp olive oil and a healthy squeeze of lemon juice

sliced cucumbers

6 oz greek yogurt

1 cup strawberries

green tea

romaine lettuce salad topped with sezchuen green beans and lemon/basil vinaigrette

slice steak

pork chops topped with mustard glazed mushrooms

roasted asparagus

more green tea

exercise: 3 mile walk with friends at a really good pace. It was chilly today but I still sweated.

*RECAP:*

Can I just say how full I am?? All without being stuffed? Oatmeal for breakfast, hummus for a snack, pork chops for dinner, yum yum and yum! I am starting to turn food away which is a real change for me. I have always eaten "healthy" but portion control is my downfall along with mindful eating. And when something is really good I can keep pace with my husband. In this stage (as in the last) you can have unlimited lean proteins and I took full advantage of that fact. But I notice I am eating less each day. That has got to pay off on the scale!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Steph- you are doing great! Don't give power to the negative thoughts. Keep telling yourself that you are an AMAZING women and you can do this.

The sleep issue is a big deal. Your body needs fuel if you are not sleeping. Did you see the chapter in the book called "The PMS Exception". It might be just what you need to get you thru the no sleep cycle. In this stage you can have additional proteins and three serving of specific carbs like oatmeal, whole grain bread (sugar free), black beans, sweet potato, and a few others. You can also have higher sugar fruits like bananas, mangos, melon and grapes. I would read thru the chapter and see what you think.

Remember slow and steady wins the race and your prize is that hotel and dinner.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> I think perdue is comparable to WF.....unfortunately. Also ALL artificial sweeteners should be avoided IMO b/c they are chemicals and most can cause cancer and other ill effects. Here is a little something on Splenda for you: http://jstevens.wordpress.com/2008/02/20/how-sucralose-aka-splenda-is-made-and-why-you-want-to-avoid-it/
> 
> So I a not quite where you are but you have inspired me to be less carb and jump back on the watch-what-I'm-eating wagon! I have lost 3lbs this week!!!!


Holy Cr#% sosurreal09! You aren't even following a specific diet & you lost 3 lbs already...you go girl! That really helps enforce the low carb/watching what we eat behavior. It's weird-it's not like I don't know it works...and it's not like I didn't already have it work for me once before in my life...but for some reason...I couldn't get there on my own. This thread & others joining in really helped me get going which is the hardest part.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

HollyBearsMom-Veggie Dip with the FF Greek Yogurt

DUH! That's a great idea...I can't believe I was only thinking of it as a yogurt. I LOVE dipping veggies in something like that. Perfect. That will also be a nice way to mix up getting some servings of the veggies in. THANK YOU for suggesting that.

Incidentally, I just had the most amazing breakfast. I am in love with eggs so that makes waking up a little easier . I took the time to cut up some leftover steamed broccoli last night, added some garlic & then a very small handful of shredded low fat cheddar...also mixed in some whites with the 2 reg eggs. AND I had the 1/2 grapefruit which tasted so freaking good. I just discovered a taste for grapefruit a few years ago & am thrilled about it. It actually cures my cravings for other BAD things. I squeeze some into my water & green tea too now.

I am going to read the PMS chapter later on-I think if I could just add in 1 thing, it might help me not crash so hard later on. And although I don't think my milk supply is going to be impacted at this point, it might be good to make sure it isn't with a little something extra from that chapter.

2 other questions for anyone else following along-

1) Ideas for chocolate cravings? is there anything that is "free" ? maybe a tea? I have tried a few but haven't quite found one that I love...Republic of Tea seems to have some that look very rich & yummy & are less than 5 calories per serving...

http://www.republicoftea.com/category.aspx?c=56

2) suggestions for low fat or no fat cheeses? 1st choice would be ones that are organic but they can be hard to find. it sucks to say, but kraft has soooo many alternatives, and are easily available & affordable.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I am huge egg lover too. Honestly I would have a very hard time sticking to this diet if I didn't. Eggs for breakfast have always been my staple-boiled, scrambled, deviled, fried I love 'em! Oh if you like the veggie dip then once you hit stage two you should try FF greek yogurt mixed with chives on top of a baked potato. Yummy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 2 other questions for anyone else following along-
> 
> *Hope some other poster have good ideas. I love reading about food!!*
> ...


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Sounds really good! I do have one suggestion...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> large diet coke  (needed a boost so bad-DD2 hasn't slept in months & I might lose it any moment!!!)


Could you make plain tea very strong to supply your need for caffeine without all the chemicals and stuff?


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> 1) Ideas for chocolate cravings?


A very small pieces of high percentage organic high quality dark chocolate kept in the freezer and portioned out. Would that work for you?

I use no fat greek yogurt as a mayo and also as sour cream. I love it this way and so does DH. Very creamy and thick and works.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> 18 days ago I decided to give my diet an overhaul and started the 17 day diet. I lost 12 lbs!!!


Great job!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I totally feel you I have like 70lbs to lose!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, so...I think quality dark chocolate, broken into portions, might be a good idea to have around...after a perfect day, loaded with fresh veggies, tons of water...i was craving chocolate bad & went with a no sugar added/non fat ice cream bar & it was really unsatisfying. It just didn't taste like real food. NOT WORTH IT!!!

After my fabulous breakfast posted earlier, I made some dip with the yogurt & cut up some broccoli & zucchini, grabbed some carrots & munched on those. Hardly used much of the "dip" so now I have more for tomorrow too. Time was kind of an issue today because of trying to wrangle little ones & clean before our showing so that, along with a few pieces of turkey jerky ended up being lunch. This is probably why I ended up craving something after dinner...

Early Dinner

LOTS of ground turkey with mexican seasonings over large bed of lettuce

diced onion, tomatoes

small sprinkling of shredded low fat cheddar


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sol_y_Paz*
> 
> Sounds really good! I do have one suggestion...
> 
> Could you make plain tea very strong to supply your need for caffeine without all the chemicals and stuff?


Hi there Sol_y_Paz! Thx for the suggestions! I do make my own brewed iced tea at home all the time...sometimes when I am out, I just can't refuse a diet soda. I have really cut it back but yeah, sometimes, I still give in. 

PS-I think I will get some high qual dark choc to keep in portioned out pieces. Thx!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I got REALLY good dark chocolate but I have portion control issues...


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Good morning! Yet another gorgeous day in Southern New England. And even better it is weigh in day. I have lost another 2lbs!!!







That is a cumulative total of 14lbs!!

*Recap to date:*

Friday April 8: weigh in to get starting point

Weds April 13: start diet

Friday April 15: down 6 pounds

Friday April 23: down 4 pounds

Friday April 29: down 2 pounds

Friday May 6: down 2 pounds

*Thanks for all your support!!!! *


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*Day 23 5/6: (day 6 of activate)*

Hot water with lemon
2 whole eggs with 1 egg white scrambled with feta
2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt
1/2 cup blackberries
1/2 cup strawberries

grilled lemon chicken
romaine salad with balsamic vinegar
green tea

grilled turkey burgers
2 globe artichokes with a lemon vinaigrette dip

exercise: 45 minutes on treadmill. 20 minutes 3mph/6% incline, 10 minute 3 mph/3% incline, 15 minutes 3mph/no incline. Hour long walk (more like a stroll) in the park with my son

*RECAP:*

oh man did I have to fight the good fight not to have a glass (or two or three) of wine tonight! I don't know if it was the alcohol I was craving, the buzz or the sugar. I kept telling myself that I would have a glass with dinner, ok no, after dinner. No, after my son went to bed, ok no, once Supernatural came on. Well it is now after nine and I am in bed, Supernatural is being Tivo'd. Yeah!! I saved myself a lot of calories!! I find if I give myself permission to "cheat" and don't deny myself I can usually wait it out. Plus I am really tired today and my heated mattress pad was calling me, LOL


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> I got REALLY good dark chocolate but I have portion control issues...


So do I, that is one of my BIG issues!! I was actually thinking about this last night. When I get my salty potato craving I pay more and buy a single serve bag or order a small french fry at a boardwalk type place. If I bring a whole bag into the house I will eat the whole thing!

Maybe go to a good chocolate maker/homemade candy store and buy a small piece? Not sure where you are on the south shore but I am thinking Hilliards (Hanover and Easton), Puopolo (Hingham), Philips (SSS or the main place in Braintree)?


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I grew up in Weymouth but I am in central/western MA now...I do only get one bar but I can't just eat a small square or portion. I got some ice cream sandwiches (annie's organic) and they are 150 calories and 9 grams of sugar (best I could find that weren't "diet") so I won't ruin my whole day if I eat one of those...


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> I grew up in Weymouth but I am in central/western MA now...I do only get one bar but I can't just eat a small square or portion. I got some ice cream sandwiches (annie's organic) and they are 150 calories and 9 grams of sugar (best I could find that weren't "diet") so I won't ruin my whole day if I eat one of those...


Sounds yummy!!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Julie's organic actually haha


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Ok I completely messed up my days and was counting all wrong! To make it easier on my self I dropped the total day count down and restarted at day a 17 day count for the second cycle "Activate".

I am so glad I avoided the wine last night. I feel really good this morning and even happier that it is an "odd" day!

How's everyone else doing??

*Day 7 Activate 5/7:*

hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal w. nutmeg and cinnamon

1 egg over easy

2 mugs green tea

6 oz geek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/4 cup blackberries

1/4 cup blueberries

grilled hamburger

1/2 cup "hummus"-chickpeas pureed with garlic, olive oil and lemon juice

sliced cucumber

green tea

Surf and Turf!!! I made a steak house dinner at home

orange ginger grilled shrimp

london broil with onions, mushrooms and artichoke hearts

roasted asparagus

exercise: 45 minutes on the treadmill. 20 min at 3mph/6%incline, 10 min at 3 mph/3% incline and 15 min at 3mph/ 0 incline

*RECAP:*

What a delectable dinner.







I completely forgot we could have shrimp! I marinated them in tamari soy, fresh ginger and garlic and a small splash of fresh squeezed OJ. Grilled them outside along with steak. So so good, my husband just said he could have eaten even more. I have another bag of frozen shrimp in the freezer so I think I will make them for our friends tomorrow as appetizer.

I continue to realize how much easier this diet is when I home and/or have time to be organized. I think it would have been really hard when I was working. But it is one of the big reasons I quit my job. I was literally killing myself with the stress. The stress then led to bad food choices, to many short cuts and meals out and too much wine/cocktails. I wasn't a good wife or mother and I plain felt like crap *all* the time.

I still have not dealt with *why* overeat. I know it wasn't all the job. It was the empty hole in my life I continue(d) to fill with food and and numb with alcohol. I hope this is the turning point in my life.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Happy Mothers Day!! I miss you Mom, I know your light is shining down on me.









The funny thing about dieting is that I don't like to talk about it at home. Boys are just as susceptible to body image issues as girls but it is rarely talked about. Boys are barraged with images of six pack abs, muscular bodies, "perfect" hair, skin etc too. Instead we talk about eating healthier, wanting to be stronger. I try to never talk about being "too fat" or not liking my body.

But kids area *really* observant. Even though I have not cooked separate meals my son has noticed his dad and me passing on the rice or bread. He has noticed me eating more regular meals and less snacking. He is noticing the fruit flying out the fridge. In fact for Mothers Day he told his dad he wanted to make mom her "special eggs" and a pot of green tea.

So I sit here in bed (still!) and am listening to him happily playing in the other room and hearing the sounds of my husband getting ready for our BBQ feast later today. I never asked for "me time" or "alone time". That is not what mothers day means to me. Mothers Day is about celebrating being a mother and more importantly honoring the women who mothered me and brought my husband into this world. But somehow they both new I would relish this quiet time and it was their gift. Thanks guys!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!! I miss you Mom, I know your light is shining down on me.
> 
> ...


What a nice message...all of it. The shout out to your Mom, who I believe is most definitely shining her light down on ya...and the rest about body image, kids, bbq's on mother's day and your little bit of quiet time... 

My macbook broke on Friday...and I am just having a hard time using my phone to keep up with things online...I am hoping we get a call from the Apple store near us tomorrow to come pick it up tomorrow. I am on DHs right now but won't be able to tomorrow while he is working 

I had some very good moments this weekend but also some "off the diet" ones. Friday night was a girls night out that had been planned for months. I mostly ate healthy BUT did enjoy quite a few drinks. Then Saturday I was right back on track & drank so much water I felt like it would come out my ears. At the mall, after dropping off my laptop, DH & the girls at in the food court while I walked the mall & picked up a few things. Then I came home & ate a chicken breast. Felt good. But then today, I enjoyed the day with my family at my cousins & went off track a little. But I am excited about getting back to it tomorrow. I hit Shoprite on Saturday & loaded up with chicken-huge sale on Purdue. Then cleaned out the fridge & freezer & re-organized everything which made me feel good too. I am ready for a great week. And I am determined to get more exercise in...you are really kicking butt on that treadmill. I hate my treadmill...I think it taunts me from across the room...









Happy Mother's Day!!!! G'nite


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Have some catching up to do!!

*5/8 day eight of Activate: Mothers Day!*

hot water with lemon

2 mugs green tea

omelette with sauteed mushrooms

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup blueberries

1/2 cup strawberries

6 grilled shrimp

veggies with greek yogurt dip

grilled BBQ chicken

grilled salmon

green salad

szchuen green beans

4 (maybe 5!!) glasses of wine

exercise: 45 min on the treadmill, long walk in the park with our friends


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/9 day nine of Activate:*

oatmeal with nutmeg and cinnamon

1 egg over easy

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1 cup strawberries

wild salmon (oven roasted with soy, ginger and sesame seeds)

mixed green salad

"hummus" w/ celery

carrot ginger soup

hamburgers w/ tzatziki

grilled onions

roasted cauliflower

exercise: 3 mile walk with my girlfriends

*RECAP:*

feel like crap today, first by waking up dehydrated from the wine last night and then got my period half way thru the day. I am grumpy, have cramps and feel yucky and bloated.







If I don't feel better tomorrow than I may follow the PMS plan for a few days....


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Steph- Hope your computer is fixed soon!! What a bummer.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Attempting to post via my iPhone...apple is saying maybe Wednesday...agggghhhh.

I think I gained back the almost 3 lbs I lost because of Friday & Sunday









2 eggs w/ some whites added in
Handful shredded fat free cheddar
Broccoli
Zucchini

1 cup fresh blackberries & raspberries

Salad w/ homemade chicken salad on top (diced breast, 1 tbsp hellmans low fat olive oil mayo)
Grape tomatoes
Red onion

What are your thoughts on jello brand fat free, sugar free chocolate mousse cups? they are called temptations? 60 calories...Had one today & it tasted wonderful & was perfect small serving.

Also-the book talks about sugar free yogurts? Is he referring to ones with nutrasweet? He's against artificial sweeteners though


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> What are your thoughts on jello brand fat free, sugar free chocolate mousse cups? they are called temptations? 60 calories...Had one today & it tasted wonderful & was perfect small serving.
> 
> Also-the book talks about sugar free yogurts? Is he referring to ones with nutrasweet? He's against artificial sweeteners though


Ugh, sorry about the 3 lbs, that's frustrating. Chances are they were both water so should come right back off!

I can't stomach any artificial sweeteners so not sure about those pudding cups-do they have nutrasweet? For some reason the after taste is really strong for me and it makes my tongue feel funny too. Personally I wouldn't eat them because they don't follow the diet guidelines but I think you need to decide how "strict" you want to be. If the occasional "treat" keeps you from binging than I thinks that would fine.

I have tried to follow the diet very closely except I use extra fats occasionally. But that how my mind works, I am a rule follower! I figure after the first three cycles i would have some good habits established and then it will be easier for me vary off the path and still get back on.

For the yogurts I *think* he means the no sugar added 100% fruit yogurts, not the artificial sweeteners ones but I could be wrong. I have only seen these at HFS and WF. I have been meaning to check out the website because I had some questions too and I believe there is an place to email them. Like can you have almonds in the activate cycle. Dr Mikes "Power Cookies" have almonds and dried cherries in them so I would think I could but then they are not on the approved food list. Conundrum!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/10 day 10 of Activate:*

hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs with 2 egg white scrambled

green tea

pink grapefruit

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup blackberries

5 strawberries

grilled chicken breast

Thai chicken lettuce wraps (homemade)

exercise: 45min on the tread. 15 3mph/6% incline. 15 3mph/3% incline. 15 3mph/no incline

*RECAP:*

Bad eating day.







I technically stayed on plan but hardly ate any veggies. That is going to wreak havoc on the digestive system. My problem is that I had back to back to back appointments today. I left the house early, came home mid morning and had a grapefruit before hitting the tread. Afterwards took a quick shower, had my yogurt and then out the door and didn't walk in the door until 5. I grabbed a leftover chicken breast before I left and managed to eat that in car between appointments but never found a good place to eat my salad. The bright spot was my thai chicken lettuce wraps-ton of veggies in these but not enough to counter the rest of the day. Tomorrow I will need to double up!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Sure is quiet around here! Steph- hows your computer??

*5/11: day 11 of Activate*

hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

green tea

1/2 cup "hummus"

sliced cucumber

leftover Thai chicken lettuce wraps

green tea

carrot ginger soup

pork chops with sauteed mushrooms and artichoke hearts

roasted brussel sprouts

exercise: 30 minutes on the elliptical. These were new machines and I had no idea how to program them so not sure of calories, etc but I was really sweating when I got done and heart rate averaged at or above target so I consider it a good work out. I also did 45 minutes on the treadmill-15 at 3mph/6% inclined, 15 at 3mph/3%incline and 15 at 3mph/no incline.

*RECAP:*

Well I more than made up for my lack of veggies yesterday! However I am still really dragging from my cycle. It is heavier than ever and I seem to be holding onto to every drop of liquid I am consuming. My rings are tight and I feel....puffy is the only way to describe it. I am not holding out a lot of hope that I will see any movement of the scale this week because of it. I do hope that it is all water and once I flush it thru my system it will start moving downward again. Eye on the prize, right??


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/12 Day twelve of Activate:*

hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs with 2 egg white omelet w/ mushrooms

green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup blueberries

1/2 strawberries

grilled sesame salmon

romaine heart salad with pink grapefruit vinaigrette

green tea

carrot ginger soup

chicken burgers w/ grilled onions

kale chips

exercise: elliptical, 30 min. Again couldn't figure out how to track avg MPH or anything but my heart rate stayed above target for the majority. I then did another 45 min on the treadmill: 20 at 3mph/6% incline, 20 at 3mph/3% incline and 5 at 3mph/no incline.

*RECAP:*

My period is slooooowly winding down but I still feel really puffy. Tomorrow is weigh in day and I will be happy if I at least stayed the same. I don't think my cheats on Mothers Day did any major damage but this bloating and water retention.....ugh!!

I can't believe that I am already half way thru the second cycle! One thing that I have really noticed is not only have the majority cravings gone away but now most of my temptations are gone as well. Tonight I made my special nachos for our son. I have avoided making separate meals for him but he really wanted them and since I had the fixings on hand I agreed. I had no problem making them and had little desire to sneak a bite here, have a sample there like I would have in the past. They sure smelled good! But the desire to eat them wasn't there. I think I can stick with this!!!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm back baby! Apple store did some minor laptop surgery & all is good. And all for free which was a nice plus.

You have been doing so awesome HollyBearsMom. WOWEEEEE!!!! Your exercise is just unbelievable.

Ok-so, I am down about 5 lbs. I am feeling very energetic & empowered because of taking more control of my eating than I have done since having babies. I pretty much follow the diet with a few exceptions (can't stand drinking warm water & sometimes have a little extra low fat cheese or dairy here & there) except after dinner, I am having an awful time. I am also struggling to get formal exercise in. I have found that having the sugar free pudding cup has really helped after dinner. And for right now, I am ok with that small amt of artificial sweetener in the grand scheme of the benefits of losing weight. Once I get to my goal weight, I see myself allowing a small snack of popcorn or peanut butter on wasa crisps like I used to when I was at my goal weight.

I cheated last night & am disappointed in that, but got right back on the train this morning. I know exactly what triggered it too. STRESS. DH was out for the 2nd night in a row (he NEVER does anything & 2 things he wanted to do fell back to back so it's cool) & we had house showings both nights at dinner time. With a 20 mos old to watch & my own 2 girls, our house gets wrecked during the day so putting it back together & then doing the floors, bathrooms & kitchen for a showing is just so stressful when I am without DH. Normally, we divide & conquer, so I was running around like a crazy lady & grabbed a couple hershey kisses at one point, then went back & had a little mini laffy taffy piece...then a mini box of nerds. The bag of easter candy was supposed to left at my cousins on mothers day but we forgot to bring it. Last night, after my candy freak out, I moved the bag downstairs so I can't get to it without really thinking about it. Should have done that to begin with. D'OH!

If I could fit in more walking, I know I would be more on target. That's my new focus.

I don't even know what day I am on????

2 eggs with egg whites added in

low fat shredded cheese mix

1/2 grapefruit

20 oz matcha green tea

another 20 oz matcha green tea

20 oz water with lemon & leftover grapefruit juice from breakfast bowl

On another note-I seriously feel like we might need to night wean DD2. I know it's a discussion for another forum but it is definitely taking it's toll on me as I work on myself. This pretty much sums it up...

Falls asleep nursing sometime between 7:30pm & 9pm & gets put in crib next to our bed. Sometimes it takes more than one try because she wakes up & stiffens her arms & won't let me lay her down in crib.

Wakes up crying within 2 hours & nurses back to sleep & gets put back in crib

We go to bed around 10:30/11pm-she wakes again within an hour or so of us going to bed & I bring her into our bed & nurse her back to sleep.

From that point on (typically 12:30ish), she tosses, turns, whines, complains & wants to nurse all night. She often sits straight up in her sleep & then crashes down on top of me & falls back to sleep. She sits up & then flips herself upside down so her feet are at our heads. Even when she is asleep, she keeps us up because she whines & cries out in her sleep. I love her so much, but I don't know if I can sleep with her anymore!! I am so tired, and now my throat is so sore I can barely swallow. Might be allergies, but I sure am in need of some sleep.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Steph- 5 pounds!! yeah for you! You must feel awesome!!









I have no idea how you are holding it together with 2 little ones of your own and your house on market. Wow! No wonder you are stressed. I am glad you forgave yourself for your "cheat". Way to get back on the wagon the next day. I think that is one of the hardest things to do!

Wish I had some ideas on the night weaning. She sounds like a handful at night. My son has always been a very active sleeper and still is at nine. I swear he does donuts in his sleep! But he was always a good at falling asleep and staying asleep and we never had any major issues. My BFF had similar issues as you and it was exhausting! I hope some other mamas can give you some good ideas.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

hey! just wanted to say you've inspired me! in fact, i am starting the whole 17 day - first cycle- with my dh AND my coworker (maybe even 2-3 more coworkers)... i hope we do as well as you have. thanks for getting me going!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildare*
> 
> hey! just wanted to say you've inspired me! in fact, i am starting the whole 17 day - first cycle- with my dh AND my coworker (maybe even 2-3 more coworkers)... i hope we do as well as you have. thanks for getting me going!


Thanks Hildare! It has been an interesting journey so far.









I think its great you have some partners in crime. That will keep you motivated and on track. It would have been a nightmare if my husband wasn't on board! Somehow I can deal with my son eating pasta, bread and the like but I don't think I would likes my husband eating them when I couldn't, LOL!

Good luck and please keep us posted on your success!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Friday the 13!







But the scale was not too scary! Down another 2 lbs for a total 16 lbs!

*Recap to date:*

Friday April 8: weigh in to get starting point

Weds April 13: start diet

Friday April 15: down 6 pounds

Friday April 23: down 4 pounds

Friday April 29: down 2 pounds

Friday May 6: down 2 pounds

Friday May 13: down 2 pounds


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/13 Day thirteen of Activate:*

Hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

leftover porkchops

sweet potato

roasted veggie salsa

leftover chicken burger topped with more salsa ( I am STARVING! today)

surf and turf-grilled steak and shrimp

sauteed mushrooms and artichoke hearts

roasted asparagus

exercise: 3 mile walk with a friend

*RECAP:*

My legs were very sore today after my walk so I opted not to go to the gym afterwards. I walked with a friend who is really a runner but was willing to walk with me today. She is taller than I am and all legs. Man can she walk fast!! I could barely keep up! I think after two days of double duty (tread and elliptical) I was spent after walking so hard. I had low level hunger all day and could not seem to get satisfied. I ate a HUGE dinner tonight and finally felt full, but there goes any leftovers, LOL!

I have to say that I am feeling thinner. While I have not noticed a big difference in my clothes my belly seems a little less Buddha like. My face also seems a little less full. Four pounds until I hit my first target of 20 lbs!! That is 1/3 of the way there. While I probably need to lose more than my ultimate goal of 60 lbs I am trying hard to be realistic. When I successfully lose 60 pound and *keep it off* I will be ecstatic. Then I might aim for a more.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

HollyBearsMom-16 lbs. in a month. UNREAL!!! You are kicking butt. I wish I had your discipline & determination. Your exercise is something else.

Hildare-it's so great your DH is on board. Mine is partly on board but not enough. He could lose 5 or 10lbs & is Type 2 but just doesn't want to make huge sacrifices. At least he doesn't buy junk food I guess. But he will eat a whole bowl of guac, salsa & chips in a sitting.

Yesterday I did a 3 mile walk which was mostly up a horrible hill. I was pushing the double stroller & it kicked my butt. It turns out I have a horrible cold so today I haven't walked at all yet. DH & I have a date tonight in the city & will be walking a ton so I am counting that as my workout. I will have to do extra tomorrow to make up for the few drinks I know I will end up having tonight...it's been a stressful week & I think a couple glasses of wine might make a night out with a bad cold more doable. My sis in law should be here soon with her 2 little ones. She is actually doing Nutri-System right now but that food just grosses me out.

yesterday-continued-

turkey & fat free cheese, low fat olive oil mayo, tomato & lettuce on the arnold multi grain low carb bread (needed a little something more than salad)

salad from chipotle (we had a showing so no cooking last night) with lettuce, onions, peppers, chicken, salsa, guac-i added a handful of low fat shredded cheese

today

2 eggs with egg whites

low fat shredded cheese

1/2 grapefruit

20 oz green tea

1 cup raspberries & 5 strawberries

i am hungry right now but am feeling really under the weather & not even up for making myself anything. uggghhhh. and i have to get myself going soon for our night out. wish i could take dayquil but hate to do that when nursing...


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

2 more pounds!









































































































































































































































































































You're Doing It!

Keep it Up, because it is Working!

Sorry, I like the dancing veggies. Even though looking at them all is kind of giving me motion sickness.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laggie*
> 
> 2 more pounds!
> 
> ...


I love the dancing veggies too!!!









Thanks for the support Laggie. It is working, it is hard, getting easier but working! I feel really good too. 4 more pounds until I hit my first goal of 20 lbs!!


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

i am so amazed that you are doing this! i haven't gone full force but just eating until i am satisfied- not stuffed has led me to drop 3lbs! things are a little stressful and i am such a planner. your meal plans all typed out are helping me so much. i am hoping to write down and go shopping for a weeks worth then take it from there. so proud of you!! wtg mama


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *lookatreestar*
> 
> i am so amazed that you are doing this! i haven't gone full force but just eating until i am satisfied- not stuffed has led me to drop 3lbs! things are a little stressful and i am such a planner. your meal plans all typed out are helping me so much. i am hoping to write down and go shopping for a weeks worth then take it from there. so proud of you!! wtg mama


Thanks Lookatree!!! 3 lbs by just being a mindful eater is awesome!







WTG yourself!!! That is my goal once I get to my goal weight- to continue to be mindful of my body and that will allow me to keep the weight off.

Yes, meal planning is key!! I think I posted earlier that I would have had a really hard time doing this in my "old" life when I was so frazzled and stressed and crazed half the time. I am shopping more often (and I think spending more too) in order to make sure I am prepared but I am not eating out at all so in reality I am probably spending less overall.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/14 day fourteen of Activate:*

hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites scrambled with feta and topped with salsa

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1 cup blueberries

grilled chicken

mixed green salad w/ pink grapefruit vinagrette

green tea

cup of carrot ginger soup

green tea

BBQ chicken

roasted cauliflower

large glass of wine









exercise: 45 min on the tread- 20 min at 3mph/6% incline, 20 min at 3mph/3% incline, 5 min 3mph/no incline

*RECAP:*

I broke down and am having a glass of wine tonight. What can I say? First a (loud) b-day party of 9/10 year old boys then a sleepover with another (loud) 9 year old. My nerves are shot, LOL! Man does it taste good!! I am sipping sloooowly, enjoying every drop.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

5/15 Day 15 of Activate:

Hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

3/4 cup blueberries

a few strawberries

green tea

leftover grilled chicken (again!)

mixed green salad

"hummus"

green tea

grilled shrimp and salmon

roasted brussel sprouts

salad

exercise: 55 min on the tread- 20 min at 3mph/6% incline, 20 min at 3mph/3% incline, 15 min 3mph/no incline


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

subscribing. I just bought the book and will begin my journey tomorrow. I want to lose 35lbs. I am hoping subscribing and checking in here will help keep me accountable!!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinade*
> 
> subscribing. I just bought the book and will begin my journey tomorrow. I want to lose 35lbs. I am hoping subscribing and checking in here will help keep me accountable!!!












Welcome Dinade! Glad to have you on board!

I am on the final days of stage two and the time has flown. I documented the first 17 days in another thread (link in first post) so if I can answer any questions let me know. It has been a challenge but I am reaping the benefits of eating clean and so is my whole family. The weight has come off easily but more importantly I *feel* good! You are going to do GREAT!


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

Thank you! If I hadn't had a mountain dew or two today I'd start but I will begin reading today and get it in my head so I can start first thing tomorrow! I hope that 35 lbs falls off and stays away!!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi! and thanks for documenting your journey. I think I've read through each post on both threads - really inspiring, for sure!

I just got the book yesterday, and DH and I are ready to start either tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest (depending on when I get to the store and finish the book - I'm about halfway).

Have a great Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife*
> 
> Just wanted to say hi! and thanks for documenting your journey. I think I've read through each post on both threads - really inspiring, for sure!
> 
> ...


Hi Drummers! Another one whose partner is on board, yeah! That will make the transition so much easier. Keep me posted on your success!

Hey, we kind of have our own tribe!!







Go us!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/16 Day Sixteen of Activate:*

hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs with 2 egg whites omelette w/ feta

green tea

grilled kimchi salmon

grilled asparagus

mixed green salad

green tea

cottage cheese

The rest of the salmon on a bed of sauteed garlicky spinach

2 globe artichokes-steamed

exercise: 30 minuted on the elliptical/cross trainer. did 3.5 miles.

*RECAP:*

Today was a crazy/busy day and I missed my daily yogurt and fruit combo!







I didn't get back to the house until one and I was STARVING so opted for lunch instead. Had to run right back out again and only had time to pack up some cottage cheese. Once home again my son opted to be a big fat PIA about homework. Another







Oh, and did I mention my back is killing me!!! Grump grump grump!

Its nights like tonight that I REALLY miss my wine! Oh, to be sipping an ice cold chardonnay..... But the potential dress I ordered for a big event coming arrived. While still a "plus" size it is one size smaller than my usual. Seeing it hanging there was incentive enough NOT to cheat and break open a bottle. I haven't dared try it on yet. I am waiting for Friday's weigh in where I *hope* to (no rephrase that!) where I WILL be 1-2 lbs lighter. That and pair of heavy duty spanx should do the trick! Now to find the shoes.....

I am still in denial that tomorrow is day 17. That means I have been doing this for 34 days!! Wow!!!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like a few more mama's have joined ya HollyBearsMom! Nice job!

I was MIA over the weekend...whole house of sickies, including myself. I tried to be good, but did mess up a few times. On Friday, I had the start of a bad cold & hardly ate anything all day. We had our date night in the city & I did end up having a couple drinks though-just to get through being out when I really wanted to be in bed! lol. Then I was hungry & ate some hummus & pita & a horrible hot dog later on. What a WASTE. Saturday & Sunday weren't great either. Half a sandwich here, chips & salsa there.

I think I need to start the 1st phase over again.

Day 1

2 eggs w/ some egg whites

1/4 cup low fat shredded cheese


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> Looks like a few more mama's have joined ya HollyBearsMom! Nice job!
> 
> ...


I know, isn't it awesome???

What a miserable weekend for you guys! I hope everyone is feeling better and that you get another date night again soon. I think its great that you are jumping right back in!!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

So tomorrow is day 17, the last day of Activate! That means I have been doing this for 34 days!









So I was thinking about starting another thread for phase 3-Achieve. What do you think? I don't want to derail all of you wonderful mama's who have joined me on this journey!!! Do you want to jump to a new thread (with link back here) or should we all stay put?


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

Yesterday went ok. I think I'm down 2 lbs already. I noticed by the end of the evening I was getting grumpier. I think my body is craving the sugar. I had 2 scrambled eggs and grapes for breakfast. A big salad with steak (ate out and the chicken at this place is loaded with salt so went with a lean steak), had yogurt for snack after breakfast, had cottage cheese and grapes for afternoon snack, then had baked chicken, spinach, and green beans for dinner. I felt like all I did was eat yesterday! Drank 5 glasses of water and 4 glasses of green tea. I forgot to work out though. Feel good about the beginning and believe the cravings for sugar and grumpiness will go away in a week. Just have to detox my body!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Dina- awesome on the 2lbs!!

The sugar cravings will really start to dissipate by the end of week one and by week three you won't even remember the craving! the normally sweet stuff will taste even sweeter. I had some strawberries today that were like candy . I know it because I have officially rid my body of so many toxins and know everything tastes better!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/17: Day SEVENTEEN of Activate:*

Woo hoo I made it!! The next cycle starts tomorrow

Hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

2 mugs green tea

cottage cheese

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

sliced steak

"hummus"

carrots/celery for dipping

2 mugs green tea

roast chicken

sauteed mushrooms

garlicky spinach

exercise: 40 minuted on a "arc trainer". Burned 350 calories if the machine can be trusted! http://www.arctrainer.com/

*RECAP:*

I am feeling really good! I noticed today my nails are looking better than they ever have too. They are usually short and tend to peel/break easily. They are long enough for me to paint and feel strong too.

34 days w/o coffee. 34 days w/o hard alcohol (32 w/o wine!). 34 days w/o proccssed foods or refined sugars. I know I won't hit my goal weigh in the next 17 day cycle but today I truly believe that I CAN achieve my goal. It might take 3 or 4 rounds of these cycles but I WILL do it!


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

HollyBearsMom, I can't believe how much you are exercising! You are really motivated and it's inspiring! I am still lazily lurking but soaking up the motivation!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laggie*
> 
> HollyBearsMom, I can't believe how much you are exercising! You are really motivated and it's inspiring! I am still lazily lurking but soaking up the motivation!


I think the exercise is the only thing keeping me sane, LOL. I dread, dread, dread going to the gym but once I get there and get going I feel really good and then I feel amazing afterwards. I am a "big" girl and it is intimidating, even at the Y, to try out new machines, to work up a sweat in public. Thank goodness I have a semi regular partner. Of course if I didn't love her I would hate her-petite, very very fit, maybe a 110/115 pounds but has great curves, blonde, blue eyes. Everyone there assumes she is my trainer. But it is her going with me that keeps me going and she agrees that I get her there too. Do you have some one you could walk/work out with? I don't think I would be nearly as successful without my husband doing the diet with me and my friend motivating me to get my a** in gear!


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

Day 3 of headache city. When you wake with a headache I'm pretty sure it's allergies and not the diet but who knows. Took ibuprophen and drank 2 glasses of water. About to have my 2 eggs and grapes. Slid a bit yesterday. Had one cookie and about 6 chips. But back on track today!! I am surprised at how hard this is. But I'm committed to doing it and getting the weight off!!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinade*
> 
> Day 3 of headache city. When you wake with a headache I'm pretty sure it's allergies and not the diet but who knows. Took ibuprophen and drank 2 glasses of water. About to have my 2 eggs and grapes. Slid a bit yesterday. Had one cookie and about 6 chips. But back on track today!! I am surprised at how hard this is. But I'm committed to doing it and getting the weight off!!!


Sorry about the headaches! Ugh, hope your day went better.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Ok- today is the first day of the "Achieve" cycle. The basic premises of this stage are:

to build a life long healthy eating approach to food

There are very few forbidden foods in this stage

continue to focus on lean proteins, green leafy veggies.

watch portion sizes of the proteins

continue to eat 2 serving of fruits (now virtually all fruits, not just low sugar varieties)

continue to eat 2 servings of complex carbs- now from a much wider variety including whole grains, breads, pasta, legumes, starchy veggies, nuts, etc

eat at least 1 probiotics serving each day

alcohol is OK in limited amounts

add 2 100 calorie snack per day

increase exercise to a MIN of 150 minutes a week (five 30 minute sessions) but ideally aim for 300 minutes a week (five 60 minute sessions) or more

Word of caution: weight loss will slow in this stage. The author strongly suggests that if you want to maintain more steady weight loss you should:

goal to exercise more each day

watch portion sizes

eat carbs/fruit before 2:00 pm

don't take advantage of the alcohol provision

This stage lasts the same as the others-17 days. If at the end of this cycle you still have more weight to lose he recommends starting at the beginning and going thru the first 3 cycles again. Since I have a LOT of weight to lose I envision doing all of them at least 3 times.

Wish me luck!!

5/18 Day one of "Achieve":

Hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1 cup strawberries

green tea

mug of ginger carrot soup

cottage cheese

green tea

mug of ginger carrot soup

grilled turkey breast topped with mushrooms and onions

roasted brussel sprouts

exercise: 60 minutes total-30 minutes on a tread climber, 30 minutes of the elliptical.

Had a bad eating day today considering I could have eaten so many other things! I was so busy, another day a way from home base for much of it. Plus I am in desperate need to go grocery shopping! My husband does not reach this stage until Sunday so I don't think will rub in the wine quite yet, LOL


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/19 Day two of Achieve:*

hot water with lemon

2 eggs scrambled with feta

green tea

1 cup oat meal w/ 1/2 cup blueberries

coffee!! w/ some half/half

mixed green salad

4 oz chicken

steamed asparagus

green tea

oven roasted cod topped with sliced almonds

roasted asparagus

vinegar beets

green tea

exercise: 45 minuted on the arch machine, 390 calories burned

*RECAP:*

It was really nice to be able eat a wider variety of foods today. I think I may have over did it, portion wise, since I had a business meeting over breakfast. The meeting was later in the AM so I still ate my eggs first thing. If I don't eat right away I can feel it! I was "good" at the meeting ordering steel cut oats with fresh fruit. HUGE serving, I didn't finish it but still at least a full cup. Oh and the coffee.... my first coffee in well over a month. I went dark, not to much dairy and it tasted so so good!

I came home after and did my household stuff and then hit the gym. By the end of my workout I felt shaky. I think the caffeine or the acid in the coffee was too much for my system. I might have been dehydrated too since by that time of day I usually would have at least 32 oz or more of water. I still needed to grocery shop and then pick up my son and two of his friends.

I threw caution (and my budget) to the wind and went to whole foods were I got some gorgeous local fish and prepared beets for dinner as well as the rest of the stuff on my list. Then I made myself a salad with veggies and chicken and *bought* a bottle of water (which I never do!) and ate it there. It was heaven. Don't ask me what it cost!









One thing I foresee as an issue for me during this stage (and the rest of my life) is my old nemesis-portion control. I ate a HUGE portion of fish tonight, as well as large serving of the beets and probably 15 asparagus spears. I ate too fast too so I ended up really full, stuffed. I need to SLOOOOOW down and eat only until just full. That has got to be new mantra!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Friday is weigh in day and I DID IT!!! I hit my first goal!!! I can not believe that I have lost 20lbs!!







I think the step up in exercise is is what has done the trick since my eating habits really didn't changed until yesterday. So I am 1/3 of the way there. 40 more pounds to go!!

*Recap to date:*

Friday April 8: weigh in to get starting point

Weds April 13: start diet

Friday April 15: down 6 pounds

Friday April 23: down 4 pounds

Friday April 29: down 2 pounds

Friday May 6: down 2 pounds

Friday May 13: down 2 pounds

Friday May 20: down 4 pounds


----------



## syn_ack89 (Oct 1, 2007)

For me on portion control - I have to use food scale. Then I am less likely to cheat about portion sizes!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

YAY!!!!!! You did it HollyBearsMom. I am in awe & very jealous!  But you do continue to inspire me to keep with it. I say start the new thread. I will join you.

Been following at about 75% but have had some bad moments here & there. A few beers here, a couple glasses of wine there, bread or crackers here & there...yuck. I am also having a major issue with exercise & I don't know when that happened in my life. I was a Division I Field Hockey & Softball player in College. WTF???? Why can't I get myself moving? Is very sad & pathetic. I have no one to work out with here (praying to sell our house so we can finally more to where my family & high school friends are & will have tons of partners) & I just have no discipline on my own.

I haven't checked the scale in quite a few days. I don't feel great. I feel bloated, exhausted & a little dehydrated. DD2 ended up with the rotavirus after we all had colds so it's just been a really icky time in our house. lol

2 things I wanted to make a note of while I had a moment...

Matcha Green Tea-I am drinking 20-40 oz/day of Republic of Tea Double Matcha Green Tea. It is a little pricey but DH found 2 tins half price on ebay for me. Let me tell ya-it is amazing. I make it in my ice tea brewer & add some fresh lemon & pour it over ice. The energy I feel from it is extraordinary. And it makes me feel good mentally too. Now I need to harness that energy...

Also, I browned up a huge batch of ground turkey this week & it really came in handy. Made a mexican salad one night, added some cheese another night & did "cheeseburger lettuce wraps". Tonight am going to use bagged cole slaw veggies & some light soy sauce to make asian style lettuce wraps. Having it already cooked really helped me stay on track at mealtime.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

I'm on day 12 today and after a rough first 2 days have really been finding this diet easy. I started 16 lbs over my goal weight, and in the first 12 days lost 6! One thing I find hard is working full time and mommying-- trying to combine getting everything ready to go the night before with all the other dinner prep and everything is a lot of work. I'm trying to stock my fridge at work. I'm also finding that I'm spending a lot more money at the grocery store, even without getting anything convenience or processed. Just organic fruits, veggies (TONS), free range/wild chicken/turkey/fish, and some dairy... plus everything for my toddler and his dad to eat is a lot of money.

My typical day looks like:

B- low fat greek yogurt with fresh or frozen berries

-or-

egg white omlette with veggies and goat cheese (expensive, b/c I have to pick it up on the way to work at the bagel store, no time to make it myself)

coffee with a drop of sugar and half and half

snack- yogurt if not already, or citrus fruit and some leftover kale chips. in the beginning i'd need just a bite of chicken breast here too (whole foods rotisserie)

lunch-- salad with 2 hardboiled eggs and maybe avacado or a little goat/feta cheese with a tiny bit of miso dressing

coffee with a drop of sugar and half and half

snack-- fruit before 2 if I only had 1, or cottage cheese, or veggie slices

dinner-- turkey taco salad (turkey made with seasoning packet, lots of lettuce, homemade guac, cilantro, fresh homemade salsa, no cheese or sour cream)

-or-

salmon and roasted asparagus

-or-

chicken/spinach/ricotta bake I made up

My one cheat-- about half of the nights I have had one small frozen choc chip cookie before bed.

The first few days I was SO HUNGRY AND CRANKY but that went away after 2-3 days. Now it's so much easier to eat small portions I'm not craving big meals.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

i want your chicken/spinach/ricotta bake recipe!

today for me is day one.

late breakfast: non fat plain yogurt w/ strawberries

lunch: turkey breast w/ mustard and sauerkraut

snack: carrots

dinner: not sure yet, probably just chicken breast and steamed veggies.

trying to keep it simple, this is tough for me to think about what i'm eating instead of just stuffing things in.









i need to pick up a bunch of stuff still, i don't have any green tea. i don't feel hungry just snacky iykwim?


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/20 Day three Achieve:*

Hot water with lemon

2 scrambled eggs

green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1 cup strawberries

cottage cheese

carrot ginger soup

mustard/herb marinated lamb chops

sauteed spinach with garlic and onion

sliced fresh tomatoes, sprinkled with s/p, topped with basil and drizzled with olive oil

3 glassed red wine

exercise: 45 mines on the arc machine


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/21 day four of Achieve:*

hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

plain grilled chicken

celery sticks

cottage cheese

mug of carrot ginger soup

6 grilled shrimp

(party food)

shrimp cocktail-i think i ate 12 shrimp in all buy they were small

assorted crudite w/o dip

sliver of veggie lasagna

caeser salad

few bites curry chicken

4 gin and seltzers (easy on the gin)

exercise: 45 minuted on the arc machine. higher intensity then usual, man did I sweat!

*RECAP:*

I have been paying a small fortune for WF carrot ginger soup. Filling, healthy and a good way to get extra veggies in my diet. I knew it would be easy to make but I just never got my act together, So today I dragged out my crock pot and decided to make a big batch myself. All it is is carrots, onions, ginger, stock, a little oil to saute the onions and S/P. My house smells SO good right now.

Going to a b-day party tonight. If its a good one then I won't be finishing this update until tomorrow!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Steph- you are doing great! It is all about the small changes so consider yourself a success. Be kind to yourself-you have so much going on right now.







Also making note on the matcha green tea! thanks!

Altair- have you thought about feeding your family the same way you are eating to save money or they not interested? My family eats what I eat but my son gets a side of rice, potatoes, pasta, etc on the side. All stuff I have in my pantry and cheap too. My groceries bills have gone up but we don't eat out at all so in the end I I spending less money.

Looka- the snack thing was the hardest for me too. Carrots, celery, peppers just don't do it for me. My husband drank a lot of miso "soup" (a dollop of miso in broth) and I like a mug of carrot/ginger soup. Fills you up and is comforting.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/22 day five of achieve:*

hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

coffee with 4 TBS MimicCreme unsweetened coffee creamer (just ok)

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

green tea

grilled chicken breast

carrot ginger soup

green tea

oven roasted turkey cutlets

sauteed spinach/onions/mushrooms

sliced tomato salad topped with basil and olive oil

exercise: 60 minutes on the running machine

*RECAP:*

OK it is crunch time! Big family wedding coming up in a few weeks and I want drop a few more pounds before then. I did finally try on the 2 dresses I ordered and they both fit!







One is a navy wrap dress with ruffle trim and the other is traditional LBD fit and flare. Now to find shoes....

This diet is getting easier and easier and has become second nature. I am still following the diet very closely and am keeping the carbs and fruit earlier in the day. I have been using my kitchen scale for the proteins but after years of dieting I *know* what a protein size is, I just rarely paid attention. While he warns weight loss slows in the cycle I am hoping to keep some momentum by being a stickler and maxing my exercise.

Oh and for those you interested non dairy creamers who haven't tried them MimicCreme is an ok product: http://www.mimiccreme.com/creamers.html. This stuff is 10 calories a TBS so pretty reasonable. Being a true cream lover and being very partial to real half/half OK is really high praise for me. Then again it could be desperation talking. I MISS my coffee.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/23: day six of achieve*

hot water with lemon

2 eggs w/ scrambled mushrooms, onions and spinach

2 mugs green tea

cottage cheese

fresh pineapple

green tea

kimchi salmon

mixed green salad w/ lemon vinagrette

1/2 a fresh roll

1 chicken sate

1 large scoop of chicken gra pow w/ half of the egg

1 glass white wine

exercise: 50 minutes on the arc machine

Disclaimer: I planned to make thai chicken lettuce wraps tonight. I took the chicken out of the freezer this am but when I got home tonight it was still partially frozen. I hate defrosting in the micro so in a moment of weakness I agreed to go for dinner at our favorite thai place. It was SO SO good. But so much for being on the straight and narrow! At least I did extra exercise today and I kept my portions in control too. Back on the wagon tomorrow!


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

Had a hard weekend-- well, a very enjoyable weekend, but hard in terms of dieting. I cheated, and I gained back 2-3 lbs! Ugh. Depressed me and made me cheat again today. Trying to get back on the wagon, but I really hate this hungry all night feeling.

Hollybearsmom-- I do make the same dinners for all of us, it's more the other things he needs (whole fat yogurt, breakfasts b/c he doesn't like eggs, grassfed full fat dairy for him, etc.)


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Altair*
> 
> Had a hard weekend-- well, a very enjoyable weekend, but hard in terms of dieting. I cheated, and I gained back 2-3 lbs! Ugh. Depressed me and made me cheat again today. Trying to get back on the wagon, but I really hate this hungry all night feeling.


Yup-same here. Dh was down for the count all weekend with the rotavirusy type thing that the kids had. So far, I have been spared. I wasn't prepared with groceries though & that's never a good thing. Went to Whole Foods tonight & got our normal stuff from there-eggs, egg whites, berries, vegs, & the lunch stuff for the kids. Tomorrow I need to run to Shoprite for some more chicken.

Challenges I am having...salads are getting boring. Might have to do more steamed veggies & spices instead. And I have my Book Club this week (Thurs) which is really just a monthly dinner/wine night. We DO read the book, but also do full dinner at a different house each month (so no control over the menu), desserts & lots of wine. I can't count the # of times I went planning on only a glass with dinner & skipping the crazy desserts all the skinny gals bring & opting for the fresh fruit I always bring. Any unique tips to prevent it for being a major set back!!!????!!!!!

Also-

Talk to me about bone stocks? Always just used broth so don't know the difference.

HollyBearsMom-What kind of stock did you use in your Carrot Ginger Soup?

Altair-Can we get that Spinach/Ricotta/Chicken bake recipe????

Is there anyone reading this in the Montclair, NJ area who would be my walking buddy????


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Steph- I made my soup with stock I had made from leftover roast chickens. I simmered the bones with onions, carrots, a whole head of garlic, a lemon, fresh thyme, tarragon, parsley and bay leaves. It was actually a little strong for this soup but I liked it. I think WF used a veggie broth so theirs is much more carrot-ie.

There seems to be a lot of conflicting info on the difference between stock and broth. My personal understanding from a long ago cooking class series is the following but I tend to use the terms interchangeably much to the chagrin of my culinary friends!


Broth is made meat and bones so chicken broth would be a whole raw chicken or two, water, herbs and veggies. The end result is strained, meat and bone discarded, It is light in color and the flavor is clean and light.


Stock (sometimes called bone broth) is made with lots of bones so chicken stock would be leftover bones, water, herbs and veggies. Often the bones and/or veggies are roasted first. The end result after straining is a dark colored liquid that has a rich and meaty flavor. Often the bones will release lot of gelatin and the stock will congeal as it cools

I hear you on book club- mine is the exact same. I say go, enjoy yourself and try to keep things in moderation. If you can fit in some xtra exercise that day too!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/24 day seven of Achieve:*

hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

green tea

banana

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

grilled chicken

mixed green salad

green tea

mug of carrot ginger soup

(out to dinner for a GNO)

3 glasses of wine

5 shrimp w/ cocktail sauce

grilled asparagus salad- dressing on the side

2 vodka cocktail ( my husband was making cocktails when I got home!)









exercise: 50 minutes on the arc machine

*RECAP:*

It was nice to have a banana today. Perfect before the gym but I was starving about 15 minutes after I finished it. I barely made it home for lunch I was that hungry. I don't eat fast food but the drive in was looking awfully tempting

Oh and I found shoes for both the dress rehearsal and the wedding! What do you think of them?

These I got in kind of a burnished silver to wear with a navy dress: http://www.talbots.com/online/browse/product_details.jsp?id=prdi26622&rootCategory=cat70016&catId=cat1040069&sortKey=Default&section=Regular&conceptIdUnderSale=cat70016

these I bought in back to wear with my LBD: http://www.talbots.com/online/browse/product_details.jsp?id=prdi26263&rootCategory=cat70016&catId=cat1040069&sortKey=Default&section=Regular&conceptIdUnderSale=cat70016


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/25 day eight of Achieve:*

hot water w/ lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1 cup strawberries

grilled turkey burger

romaine salad with lemon vinaigrette

green tea

Brad's raw leafy kale "naked"

another grilled turkey burger

garlicky spinach and onions

exercise: 60 minutes on the running machine

*RECAP:*

I had a mad craving for a salty/crunchy snack this afternoon as I was carpooling back and forth to school, tutoring, etc. I stopped in at the new HFS that opened a few months ago and found these: http://www.bradsrawchips.com/collections/all/products/naked-1 Pretty high calories/carbs considering it's kale but there is lots of other stuff on them too. It was just the thing to satisfy me!

Between the wine, the thai food and the cocktails this week I am not feeling very confident with my results. I feel bloated and sluggish. Gotta get refreshed tomorrow and back on the straight and narrow!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> 2 vodka cocktail ( my husband was making cocktails when I got home!)
> 
> ...


lol-last night DH (after a super stressful day for both of us) asked me to make "my diet" margaritas so I did & we each had one. (I do 1.5 parts simply limeade, 1 part tequila and 1.5 parts seltzer with a tiny splash of Grand Marnier)

LOVE both shoes but the burnished silver are AWESOME. I really dig those. I think the navy dress was a wrap dress right? Where did you get it from?


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

I really want to try & keep up with accounting for my daily food. It's so hard for me to get to it each day...a

Day 2 Activate (take 2)

2 eggs w/ egg whites added in

broccoli

1/4 cup low fat jack cheese (i am trying to slowly phase out cheese in my eggs-lifelong habit)

40 oz iced double matcha green tea w/lemon

2 PGX fiber capsules

1/2 grapefruit

handful fresh raspberries

Lara bar (big no no but no time for real lunch today)

Chicken/Shrimp fajitas-i gave in & had 2 tiny tortillas. I should have planned better a couple hours ago because I was starving by dinner.

I will have my treat of a sugar free/fat free pudding cup once we get the kids in bed...

I didn't get my walk in but tomorrow morning we are walking to DD1s school to help the teachers walk the kids for a library trip & I'll be pushing the double stroller up a huge hill.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I got the dress from avenue- its no longer up on their site tho, hope that means it was best seller! It is a basic wrap dress with a ruffle trim. The shoes are really high for me!! I will be taller than my husband, hope I don't break my ankle, LOL.

And now *I* want a margarita!!! darn you!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hehehehehe...gotta love a good margarita! 

I need a dress for a very casual wedding on 6/4. I really love the quality of the clothes from http://www.kiyonna.com/plus-size-clothing/Wrap_Dresses.html but their sleeve length is a little long for June. BUT my arms are one of the parts of my body that I hate the most...they are awful & right now, I wouldn't show them. So sleeveless isn't an option either. I could always do a shrug but I see these on the Avenue's website...sleeve length looks nice-not too short, but still some coverage. And since I am really short, (5'2), they would probably give a little more coverage even. I just hate that they don't do free returns. Not sure about their sizing.

http://www.avenue.com/clothing/V-Neck-Faux-Wrap-Dress.aspx?PfId=238850&DeptId=22784&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G&pref=ps

http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Faux-Wrap-Scroll-Dress.aspx?PfId=234345&DeptId=21670&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G&pref=ps

Even when I was a size 10, I stuck to wrap dresses...just feel like they are flattering most of the time...so I am kind of googling for just wrap dresses I guess. I never seem to find them in person though. I should swing by an Avenue & check...and maybe LB and Macy's. Uggghhh...it is a very last minute wedding so I didn't have that time to get motivated like I should have...a few lbs & I would feel a little more "up" about it.

I am excited for you! People are going to notice a major difference!!!! We should PM before & during pics.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I LOVE those wrap dresses on the kyona site! Wish I had seen them earlier. The Tory cinch style is really cute and probably the closest to to mine. I really like the vneck one from avenue too, the color is awesome!

ok, if i can get over my privacy fears, LOL, I will send you my starting pics. I usually delete all photos of me but I am sure I can find one....


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/26 day nine of Achieve:*

hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

grilled turkey burger

romaine salad with lemon vinaigrette

green tea

sirloin steak

roasted asparagus

tomato and basil salad

exercise: 45 minutes on the arc machine, 3 mile walk with friends


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

ugggghhh...I was soooo good at Book Club last night. Had a couple vodka/seltzers with a splash of V8 fusion. Snacked mostly on celery & cucumber & only a small amount of cheese. Skipped the potato salad with dinner & only had the grilled chicken breast, broccoli, green salad & some pickles. And I brought my sugar free jello pudding cup & fresh strawberries with me & actually stuck to those instead of the several different pies the girls brought. It's been so long since I have had that kind of discipline in a social situation!!!!

BUT...it appears I have finally succumbed to the bug my family had the past 10 days or so. I tossed & turned from midnight till 5am because of this crazy nausea & then finally got up & started getting sick around 5:30am. I am on the couch now, aches, pains, sweats, stomach churning & exhausted. I am starving but can't even think about eating anything right now...

Question-is it insane to try & have the sleeves of a dress hemmed a little????


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Well as feared I did not lose any weight this week.







My cheatin' ways got the best of me!. But..... I am NOT gonna let it get me down. I have to focus on the fact that I have lost TWENTY pounds so far!

*Recap to date:*

Friday April 8: weigh in to get starting point

Weds April 13: start diet

Friday April 15: down 6 pounds

Friday April 23: down 4 pounds

Friday April 29: down 2 pounds

Friday May 6: down 2 pounds

Friday May 13: down 2 pounds

Friday May 20: down 4 pounds
Friday May 27: down zero pounds


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Oh Steph I am so sorry!! ugh no fun. Try to stay hydrated especially if it is is as hot in NJ as it is Mass.

On the other hand YOU ROCK with your determination and will power!!!!!! woohoo!

I think there is no problem with hemming sleeves on a dress. Where your sleeves hit can make all the difference in how the shape and length of your arms look. Try have someone come over and pin them while the dress is on you so you get a true visual tho, doing it yourself could end up with them too short. (don't ask me how know.......think prom years ago)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> ugggghhh...I was soooo good at Book Club last night. Had a couple vodka/seltzers with a splash of V8 fusion. Snacked mostly on celery & cucumber & only a small amount of cheese. Skipped the potato salad with dinner & only had the grilled chicken breast, broccoli, green salad & some pickles. And I brought my sugar free jello pudding cup & fresh strawberries with me & actually stuck to those instead of the several different pies the girls brought. It's been so long since I have had that kind of discipline in a social situation!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/27 day TEN of achieve:*

Hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

green tea

ice coffee w/ 1/2 1/2

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

grilled turkey burger (can you tell turkey breasts were on sale this week?)

"hummus"

romaine lettuce

green tea

grilled shrimp

grilled asparagus

sauteed videlia onions

green tea

2 "vespers"

exercise: 20 minutes on a machine that is like an elliptical but instead of moving front to back, your legs move side to side. 40 minutes on the arc machine


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/28 day eleven of Achieve:*

forgot my hot water with lemon!

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

coffee w/ 4 TBS coconut creamer

banana

green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

green tea

grilled chicken breast

"hummus"

sliced cucumber

green tea

couple slices steak

5 baby carrots

grilled shrimp

onion/spinach saute

vodka/seltzer

exercise: 20 minutes on the side/side machine, 50 minutes on the arc machine


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5.29 day twelve Achieve:*

Hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal

1 egg over easy

green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

green tea

grilled chicken

cucumbers

green tea

exercise: 30 minutes on the arc machine

*Dilemma!!!!*

going to to dinner at a friends. menu was supposed to mixed grill, salad, veggies, cold rice salad. Perfect right?? Well, the host just called and they decided to make pizza's on the grill and wanted our input on toppings. Now before I did this diet I would have jumped all over this idea! How yummy! But I am so close to this wedding I don't want to start eating white flour now.







But I am not going to tell them to change the menu either. I know some people would but since this is not a life threatening allergy and I felt no need to say anything about our diet based on the original menu then my dilemma is to suck it up or be rude so I vote for suck it up.

So my plan is to bring a huge bowl of grilled shrimp, my homemade hummus and lots of veggies for dipping. I am in charge of apps so that will help fill me up and then I am telling myself to only have one slice of pizza. I had already planned for wine/drinks by eating light during the day. Please send me all your willpower vibes!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I so overate last night!









6-8 grilled shrimp w/ my spicy cocktail sauce

at least a 1/2 cup of my "hummus" with carrots

1 smallish free formed grilled pizza with sauce, cheese, sausage, onions, mushrooms, artichoke hearts and basil

a big scoop of corn and black bean salad

3 vodka ginger lemonades (tons of sugar!)

I did pass on the cheese and crackers, a second pizza, ice cream and macerated fruits

The Y is closed today and all my walking buddies are busy. I am going to try to get on the treadmill later or maybe get my family out for walk. The family walk is never that much exercise tho since it is stop and go, stop and go......


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

5/30 day thirteen of Achieve:

Hot water with lemon

1/2 cup oatmeal\

1 egg over easy

green tea

coffee w/ coconut creamer

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

green tea

grilled chicken breast

spinach and onion saute

Dinner at Legals! Yum!

grilled salmon

steamed broocoli

seaweed salad

few bites of DH's crab cake

2 glasses chardonnay

exercise- nothing formal, gardening, hanging/taking down laundry on the line, mall walking*

*on that note my son is officially out of "kids" sizes. Nothing at Gap Kids, Lands End, Gymboree, etc fit him any more.







God help me if I have to start shopping at A&F, AE and Hollister!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*5/31 day fourteen of achieve*

hot water with lemon

2 eggs, scrambled

mug of carrot ginger soup

mug of carrot ginger soup

green tea

feta stuffed lamb burgers

sauteed onion and spinach

exercise: not feeling great today, did nothing


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*6/1 day fifteen achieve:*

hot water w/ lemon

2 eggs, scrambled

green tea

2 grilled chickens breasts

green tea

8 oz cottage cheese

lamb burgers stiffed w/ feta

sauteed spinach and onions


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Today's the day I leave for the big wedding! Since I won't be home tomorrow I treated today as weigh in day. I lost 3lbs so that's a grand total if 23lbs!!!

I am giving myself permission not to track while away. I have done my homework and believe I have a pretty good chance of staying on track. I have a packed cooler for the road and know there are at least one or two healthy options at each of the parties. I would love to maintain but if I gain a pound or two no worries!

Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey HollyBearsMom,

I wanted to pop in & say hey & great job on your continued success!!!! I have been MIA...my Grandpa had a stroke last Friday & ended up passing away this past Thursday night . Tomorrow we have the viewings & Tuesday the funeral. A tough time for our family. While he was 87, lived a wonderful life, enjoyed 11 grandchildren, 16 great-grandchildren plus another one on the way it is still so sad to lose him & see my Grandmother say goodbye as well.

I have tried to stay on track but my heart wasn't into it & it just hasn't been the healthiest week AND there has been quite a few drinks here & there.

I saw pics of myself from the wedding I had yesterday & it sucked. I actually felt good when I left the house but then saw the pics & they made me want to crawl in a hole. My Grandpa, my weight, our financial woes, house selling woes, DH lost the one consulting gig that was paying anything on Friday & both kids have the stupid molluscum virus...I feel very overwhelmed!!! I think I need to start kickboxing or something similar where I can really vent frustrations & such...

Looking fwd to hearing good news about your weekend & maybe a PM with a pic of you  I'll send one of me if you send one of you...lol


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> Hey HollyBearsMom,
> 
> ...


Steph- I am so sorry about all you are dealing with. My heart especially goes out to you about your grandpa.







Doesn't matter how long the life was it still really sucks to lose a loved one. Please take very good care of yourself.

I think kickboxing is an awesome idea. Do you have a Wii?? When I am really frustrated I like the Wii boxing session on the Wii fit. Works every time, LOL

The wedding was wonderful but have yet to see photos of myself. I *felt* I looked really good but I know I have a body dysmorphic (sp?) issue. I am usually completely shocked when I see just how big I really am. While intellectually I know I am obese I always "feel" smaller/thinner/less blubbery. Once I see some of pics I will send you one promise!! That said the wedding itself was AMAZING! A real "lifestyle of the rich and famous" w/ out being tacky at all. This was the band-



 You can't beat a great band!

We got back this AM, have not weighed myself yet. Will get back on bandwagon tomorrow!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

OK so I am back. I have successfully completed the first three 17 day cycles! Wow, time does fly!!

Since I still have a significant amount of weight to lose (low end 40lb, high end 60lbs) the author gives you three option but mostly recommends starting from the beginning. I was actually going to start at cycle two but......

*I broke my foot yesterday!!*







I am in a cast and will be for at least 6 weeks unless I need surgery.







I am so angry because I have made such good progress and this is going to completely derail me.









So at this point I plan on going back to cycle one since I can't exercise at all. I am going to try to keep free weights near by for upper body. I am visualizing not needing surgery and instead getting a great waterproof walking cast. Then at least I can get around and not be on my fat ass all day.

So here is my first day back at tracking:

*June 7-day one part II ACCELERATE:*

Hot water with lemon

scrambled eggs with feta

green tea

1 cup strawberries

6 oz greek yogurt

1 1/2 grilled chicken burgers

romaine salad

pan seared salmon

green beans


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

good luck with healing, my mom just got over a broken foot no surgery! i had her taking cell salts... i dunno if they helped lol


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lookatreestar*
> 
> good luck with healing, my mom just got over a broken foot no surgery! i had her taking cell salts... i dunno if they helped lol


How long was she in a cast? Could she drive? Ugh thats my fear, no driving!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG!!!!!! How did this happen???

What a pain, but I think if you do the 1st phase & use those weights for your upper body, you won't be derailed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> *I broke my foot yesterday!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> OMG!!!!!! How did this happen???
> 
> What a pain, but I think if you do the 1st phase & use those weights for your upper body, you won't be derailed.


It was due to an uneven stone patio and clogs. The orthopedic says he see more clog related injuries than almost any other shoe w/ the only exception being flip flops. Ugh, I feel so stupid!!

I have not gotten on the scale yet for a couple reasons- 1) its upstairs and I can't get there, LOL 2) I have no idea how much this huge honking boot weighs. I don't want to be completely discouraged. Think I might be able to deal in a few days...


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*6/8: day two, round two, Accelerate:*

2 eggs scrambled w/ feta

green tea

turkey burger

romaine salad

xtra large DD ice coffee w/ a little cream









6 oz greek yogurt

1 cup strawberries

exercise: managed to drag my ass to the bathroom 4 times, let the dog out once.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

How are you holding up? Does the foot hurt? Are you going out of your mind???

Trying to get back into the swing of tracking everything...

2 eggs w/ egg whites added & 2 thin slices of cheese

20 oz cold green tea w/ lemon

1 Mango Greek Yogurt & 4 goldfish because DD2 laughs hysterically when I let her feed me

3 bites of DD2s lunch (beef, veggies, whole wheat noodles leftover from family/funeral get together)

water, water, water...holy crap it's so hot here.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

It is SO hot here too!! Phew!!!

I could barely eat most of the day. I think the vicodin is getting to me. I decided that I am just going to take it easy for the next couple of days. I do need surgery after all so that is going to mean no food or drink from midnight the night before. So tomorrow will be a healthy eating day. Lots of colorful veggies and lean proteins and yes, whole grains.

So I am going to take a break from serious "17 day-ing" and instead eat healthfully and in moderation so my body can heal. Once I get thru surgery and know what my recovery entails then I will get back on track!

Steph- keep up the good work, even small changes matter!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hope all is well!

Super stressed out here-waiting to hear about whether the buyer of our house is in or out (by noon today) after doing her inspection yesterday. I can't remember if I mentioned any of the details, but she is really putting us through %$#@...she is stealing our house from us & demanded the dining room set, swingset, grill, lawnmower etc. We believe she either knows our previous realtor (we went FSBO in Feb) or knows our neighbor & one of them told her we were struggling.

So the bag of popcorn & 2 glasses of red wine last night were definitely a direct result of stress...tonight I start my kickboxing class. Very nervous & anxious!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Please let me know how kick boxing class goes! Sounds awesome and you are going to feel GREAT afterwords.

Also- don't let the losers get you down. It sounds like the really want your house but feel entitled to be a dick about it. If you can afford to give it to them, do it (think of it as decluterring, LOL) otherwise hold your ground. They will not walk because they can't get your stuff.

We ended up getting our house because of assholes like that. It was a sellers market at the time and the house we REALLY wanted had an outstanding offer but the people wanted the pool furniture, the drapes, a couch, etc etc. Because the people were such a-holes the owners ended up selling the house to us for $9K less so as to not have to deal with them. They will get their come come-uppanance one way or the other....

I have been trying to control portions, limit carbs and be good but this surgery has knocked me thru a loop. The pain is still hard , I am bored out of mind and therefore have all kinds of boredom induced munchies. And a friend delivered homemade blueberry and lemon scones. I have had FOUR!









Oh and since I can/t really shower nor stand to do my hair etc, my hair is gross, I have major pimples/breakouts going on and just feel plain old dirty.









You may commence with the worlds smallest violin now......


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Awwww! I am sorry!!! This has gotta be so hard. How much longer are you laid up?

Kickboxing was really hard but I really liked it & felt very comfortable there. The instructor pushed us, but in a cool way. Only problem is that 20 mins in, I felt a pull in my back but kept going & by the time I got home, it was really bad. Right now, I basically can't bend or lift & guess I pulled something or threw my back out? So I don't know about getting there tomorrow or what to do. As I was watching myself in the mirror there, I couldn't believe how big I was...my belly is so big. I don't know how to survive leaving the house, feeling this way about myself, while I work at trying to fix it. It really hit me hard the past month, what I have done to myself, and what people must think of me & how long it will take me to lose 40-50 lbs and in the meantime, how do I feel comfortable in my own skin??? How could DH not say anything? How did I not get a grip sooner? What is wrong with me inside that let me get here? I feel like I can't enjoy my life as I want to because of my weight & how I look. I don't want to put a bathing suit on in front of anyone except my family.

Soooo...we continue to have the black cloud over us...it's been 2 years of some really tough breaks & I can't help but feel like I am drowning a bit. I am thankful for the health of my girls & remind myself of that everyday but damn, other stuff seems to be destined to not go our way. The buyer walked away from a signed contract yesterday due to personal issues. Apparently she was hysterical over it (her attorney told our attorney this) but that doesn't really change the fact we got screwed for the 3rd time. We have a tough decision to make in the next few days...this is more for the finance section & I may post there too...but I need to vent right now  ...my father in law is doing a mortgage in his name for our new house since our income is too low right now. And he will help us a little there too while I try & get some daycare going out of the house & DH keeps hunting for a job. We don't want to lose that house & have settled on a great price with the sellers. it's a mile from my mom/brothers/sis in law/kids & a close friend (who walks every night & promised she would stalk me each night to walk with her) lives around the corner. It would cut our mortgage/taxes in half as well. We are trying to decide if we continue fwd with that deal, close at the end of july/early august as planned & walk away from our house, leaving it on the market but not paying the mortgage anymore. The big con of course is what will it do to our credit, which is perfect right now. We would just pray for a sale sooner than later.

I started logging my food yesterday on the livestrong site. I am doing mostly 17 day diet still-with a few alterations here & there. And I started weighing things yesterday too. I like that it tells me my carb/sugar/fats etc breakdown for the day. I am trying to figure out if I can cut & paste it here each day too...hmmmmmm.

Ok-sorry for my long rant...


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Well I have been eating way too much and (obviously) not exercising at all.







I did not think it would be this hard. I am holding out hope I can at least maintain!

I totally understand how you feel about the vision in the mirror. I am constantly asking myself "how did this happen??" I find myself wishing for magic wand to make it all just go away. But alas my fairy godmother never arrives!









So say after me: Slow and Steady wins the Race!. We did not get here over night and we won't get back there overnight.

Wish I had advice about your house, that sounds really tough!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Well it has been nine days since my surgery and my eating plan has gone to hell in a hand basket, once of the reasons I have not posted that much. While my post op went well I can anticipate being in a boot for 4/6 weeks and won't be able to drive until my ankle can support my full body weight.







The good news is that provided I can get in and out of the pool OK I should be able to start swimming!!

So I am trying to eat light, but I refuse to beat myself up. I need accept this and recognize that healthy eating, weight loss and fitness is a life long journey. This is only a detour!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

You cannot beat yourself up. You need to take care of your body so it can heal & then you can get right back into things again.

I didn't break any bones, but I am also struggling. For me it is the combination of a mega dose of stress, a little bit of depression, maybe still a touch of grief & then the normal social situations that cause me to abandon all control.

My back is still really banged up from trying to do that kickboxing class. It was a real wake up call as to how out of shape I am. I realize I need to just walk to try & lose some initial weight from my mid section, before I can jump into something like that.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I am back!!!!! After a grueling recovery from surgery I have finally been cleared to resume basic activities!! This mean that I can drive, climb stairs and even do moderate low impact exercise. So no treadmill but the elliptical is fine as is a stationary bike, walking etc.

But the best news???? I only gained a little over a pound!!!










I basically folllowed the "arrive" level of the diet which is eating carefully for 5 days a week-lots of green leafy veggies, low sugar fruits, lean protiens, moderate alcohol. The other 2 days were more "cheat" days. I could not exercise at all for then first few weeks since my ankle was not weight bearing. However once the surgery incision was completely healed and I was able to support a little weight I was given the green light to swim which I tried to do for 15-20 minutes 3-4 days a week. I think that really helped.

Now I need to get back to losing weight and building back my strength. I start physical therapy tomorrow. Once I get a sense of what that entails I will figure out my eating plan. My goal is to start back up at the Activate cycle since I will be exercising more but will know more tomorrow.

Has anyone else stayed on the diet?

Steph- what going on with the house, your back and life? Fill me in, lol!!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Yay for you!!!!!!!! So glad to hear you are doing well AND you only gained a lb. That is AMAZING!

Ironically, I twisted my ankle really bad yesterday. It's probably sprained-it's all swollen & bruised. Yuck. I can walk on it, but I am walking kind of funny. My back is good though but no more kickboxing for me. lol

I have been a complete mess diet wise...things here have been so stressful. I can honestly say it's the most stress I have every experienced. I have been eating crappy & drinking too much alcohol. I need to get back on track FOR REAL. I need a good kick in the butt!!!!!! Kick me, please....kick me! I did so well those 1st 2 weeks & was feeling so great mentally.

Our house situation has taken a crazy turn...we got an offer over the weekend that we could live with. It's just enough to pay off the mortgage & sellers tax. And tonight, another potential buyer wants to come back & take a 2nd look because they may want to put an offer in (according to their Realtor). As this was all happening, our deal fell apart on the buy side. We were 2 weeks from a closing date & the Sellers pulled some crazy stuff. So now we might actually sell, but don't have something to buy! Kind of funny, but stressful nonetheless. I hope we find something else we love & can afford quick & I pray we can complete this sale once & for all finally. And we are both sending out so many resumes, but nothing yet. Really praying for one of us to find a solid job soon. Can't believe 2 college graduates can't seem to get work that has health insurance & pays more than $10/hour. Yikes.


----------



## Barbara Kaplan (Feb 15, 2012)

Guys, want to have excellent and healthy recipe? Better try this one now! http://www.gourmetrecipe.com/recipes/roasted-pineapple-with-vanilla-and-flambeed-with-old-rum! I'm pretty sure you'll love it! Another one, http://www.gourmetrecipe.com/recipes/squash-and-honey-pie! This dessert is like pumpkin pie, but uses butternut squash and honey. Bake it with a traditional flour crust, as shown here, or try a cornmeal crust for a unique twist. And finally, it's better if you check this site for better healthy recipes that everybody will definitely enjoy and love!


----------



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

I cannot stop reading this thread! You are so inspiring and positive. Something I seriously lack recently! I ordered the book but in the meantime...

Would this be a bad idea to try while nursing my 2yo? Granted it's not as much but I know rapid weight loss is a no-no while nursing. But it seems safe to me!

You didn't eat out at any restaurants I take it? I also very much enjoy wine on the weekends but it looks like you can add that in after 17 days?

I'm also being treated for hypothyroidism and the main reason I haven't shed the weight-- I think this style of eating would kick start my metabolism! But with a toddler running amok I am afraid of the time it takes to go shopping and cook! It looks like you are mainly eating fresh produce.

You are doing GREAT thanks so much for opening my eyes to this!!!


----------

